# New - Interested in Peptides.



## BroncoJunkie (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey all,

I've been lurking around your site for a year or so.  I'm 40 years old, been training 3-4 days week for last 7years.  I typically run about 1 cycle per year during the summer.  Due to my age, i've gotten very interested in running CJC-1295 and Ipamorelin.  I want to use it mostly to have better energy during the day and lose a bit of fat as I have a very demanding career.

Your recommendations are all Very Welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*BroncoJunkie* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  See link in my signature.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Imosted (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Dath (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## windjam (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 13, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 13, 2012)

welcome


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind words.  I look forward to some great discussions in the coming months.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Jan 16, 2012)

Also, i'm looking to purchase a 6-12 month supply of CJC-1295 (no dac) and Ipamorelin or Ghrp-2.  If any of you would like to pm me with a package deal i would be very thankful.

-Jeff


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Good luck to you homie! Check out the various threads here and you will find all you are looking for!


----------



## basskiller (May 23, 2014)

welcome.. you've definitely come to the right place


----------

